# Sgtp



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Dec 25, 2011)

South Ga. Traditional and Primitive Club will have our first shoot of 2012 on Sat. Jan.21. Yall come join in the fun.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 25, 2011)

Plan on being there. Can't wait to see all you folks...been too long.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 25, 2011)

Im hoping that there will be a caravan headed down from around here. Can't wait


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 25, 2011)

Hoping for a big crowd.

Y'all come!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 25, 2011)

Location?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 25, 2011)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Location?



371 Poole Rd
Ellaville, Ga 31806


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 25, 2011)

This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Tikki (Dec 26, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing old friends and making a few new ones!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 26, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> 371 Poole Rd
> Ellaville, Ga 31806



Gonna try to make it, depends on what Unca Sam has for me next month.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 26, 2011)

Reckon we might throw down a trade blanket?


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Dec 26, 2011)

*sgtp*

Barry, trade blanket will be welcom.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 28, 2011)

Depends on our granddaughter visitation schedule. If she's with us, I'll be staying up here.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 3, 2012)

Let's run this thru the bushes one more time. Gonna be fun.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jan 3, 2012)

Miss Molly and I are planning to come so I can pick up all the North Ga banquet raffle items that PePaw, the Artiste (Hatchetbow Dan), Donnie Poole, Muddy, and Chris and others are going to donate! Looking forward to it.  "Lose some arras!"
DirtyDan


----------



## John Webb (Jan 5, 2012)

Can't wait to get together with old friends and do some shootin! Gonna be great!! Hopefully make a few new friends along the way


----------



## dpoole (Jan 5, 2012)

john you do know you are helping DAN host the shoot  RIGHT !!!!!!


----------



## John Webb (Jan 5, 2012)

Of course i know Mr. Donny. At least i did as of today when Mr. Danny told me at work. Just let me know when i need to be up there and we'll get it done.


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Jan 6, 2012)

Hatchetbowdan's COOK needs to know who/how many plan to eat on 01-21-12.      Thanks


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 6, 2012)

Depends on the menu. If it's rutabagas, I don't want any. Most anything else, I plan on eating. So will Jimmie, but he don't like english peas.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 6, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Depends on the menu. If it's rutabagas, I don't want any. Most anything else, I plan on eating. So will Jimmie, but he don't like english peas.



What's wrong with rutabaga's and english peas?


----------



## dutchman (Jan 6, 2012)

I would have guessed that Jimmie wouldn't like English peas. I don't much care for them myself. Rutabagas neither...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 6, 2012)

dutchman said:


> I would have guessed that Jimmie wouldn't like English peas. I don't much care for them myself.



Yeah, he's more of a broiled spam kinda guy.

Rutabagas, well, let's see... some things you just can't get past the smell enough to eat.


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Jan 10, 2012)

Yall come on down.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 10, 2012)

HATCHETBOWDAN said:


> Yall come on down.



Okay. Should be me and Miss Tomi.

I like rutabagas, and english peas. 

Spam is expensive!


----------



## grayseal (Jan 10, 2012)

Mama will be NH with grandkids, but my shooting buddy and I will be coming no matter what ya'll cook. I'll be bringing some brownies with me (and maybe a new shooter that enjoyed the NGTB last weekend).


----------



## Gordief (Jan 15, 2012)

i need directions... once i get to ellavile... thanks


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Jan 15, 2012)

Gordief,Hw. 19 S.,240/19 crossroad north of Ellaville. Turn rt. go 3/4 mile ,drive on rt.  Hatchetbowdan.


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Jan 16, 2012)

We set 24 easy targets for y,all ,we'll start around 8;00 .


----------



## Gordief (Jan 16, 2012)

define... " easy"...


----------



## dpoole (Jan 16, 2012)

Gordief said:


> define... " easy"...



WE should be able to find all 24 to pick back up after the shoot


----------



## Dennis (Jan 16, 2012)

I heard there was several arrows broken while trying out the course


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 16, 2012)

Dennis said:


> I heard there was several arrows broken while trying out the course



Wood or carbon?


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 16, 2012)

See yall saturday!!!


----------



## snakekiller (Jan 16, 2012)

I broke two sat Dennis, wood and almost lost a carbon very good course Paul and I shot  because we may not make it Sat. gonna try, it'll be me and Bobbie if I can get away.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 18, 2012)

just a reminder bring yalls stuff to demonstrate making river cane arrows.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 18, 2012)

So, 24 targets set out under the watchful eye of HatchetbowDan. Lunch. Shoot it all, as many times as you'd like for one low price. Sounds like a pretty good deal. Is a 5-gallon bucket needed anywhere on the course?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 18, 2012)

dutchman said:


> So, 24 targets set out under the watchful eye of HatchetbowDan. Lunch. Shoot it all, as many times as you'd like for one low price. Sounds like a pretty good deal. Is a 5-gallon bucket needed anywhere on the course?


----------



## dutchman (Jan 19, 2012)

I understand that vegetable soup is on the menu for lunch. Should be a great day Saturday.


----------



## grayseal (Jan 19, 2012)

you can use the bucket as a soup bowl.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 19, 2012)

Day after tomorrow...


----------



## Al33 (Jan 19, 2012)

Didn't think I was going to make this shoot but our club work day has been postponed and Necedah has offered to take me with him. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 19, 2012)

Gonna be a good day!


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 20, 2012)

dutchman said:


> Is a 5-gallon bucket needed anywhere on the course?



prolly , the Professor might need it 'cause I can't make it down ...


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 20, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Didn't think I was going to make this shoot but our club work day has been postponed and Necedah has offered to take me with him. Looking forward to it!



Awesome AL, cant wait to see you and Dave.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 20, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> Awesome AL, cant wait to see you and Dave.



Well, thanks Chase but I will not be making it. Got a flu shot Monday and it has been kicking my fanny all week. Thought the worst was over but had a relapse over night. Got a doc's appointment today. I have guaranteed myself until this thing passes. Y'all have fun!


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jan 20, 2012)

*sgtp meet*

Molly and I will be there about 9 or so.  Those of you that want to donate something to our North Ga banquet raffle and you won't be able to attend, bring those items to Ellaville and we will get them to the banquet.  How about flintknapping?  Anybody want some stone points or rocks to make them out of?  I will bring some point making flakes and slabs, just in case.  Gettin my cane shafts and some foreshafts ready for tomorrow.  Should be great if'n it don't rain too hard!!! Glad you can come, Al.  Doug told me this morning that you were sick.  Hope you are better.
Dan Spier


----------



## Necedah (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you SGTP for a most excellent shoot today!
Just another day in paradise 
The target setup was Dan...dy, and so was the food. 
If you missed this shoot (smack talkers), you missed a goodun. We harvested what you sowed.  

Dave


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 21, 2012)

I had an awesome time today!!! It was great shooting with my best friends.

Martin on the other hand was a "No Show", he did all that smack talkin but was scared to come and back it up!!! He would have lost to many arrows anyways, probably a good thing he didnt come.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 21, 2012)

Dave "Neceda" and Chase "hogdgz" both said it well as far as I'm concerned.  Very good shoot with good friends.  It was great, and judging by the weather Dennis and I hit a short distance away... "somebody been paying da preacher!"  Wenrt through a deleuge coming and going.  Raining so hard we had to pull over and some hail.  Good weather at the shoot though!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 22, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> Martin on the other hand was a "No Show", he did all that smack talkin but was scared to come and back it up!!! He would have lost to many arrows anyways, probably a good thing he didnt come.



Probably a good thing, since Martinez would have surely woke up with a big ole head ache this morning, caused by the temporary I.Q. boost he would have gone thru from being around all those fine folks down at the Poole Plantation yesterday.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 22, 2012)

pictures thanks Dan for hosting the shoot !! Thanks to all who came. Without yall this would not be possible. Feb 11 next shoot hope to see yall then.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry I missed it. Had to work - got an important timber sale going on. I'll miss February as well, visiting my daughter and son-in-law. Hopefully, I'll be at the March shoot.


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Jan 22, 2012)

*sgtp*

Thank y'all for the support , had a good turn out , decent weather , we'll do it again.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jan 23, 2012)

*Sgpt*

Molly and I had a great time.  Enjoyed shooting with PePaw, Billy, Dave, Sarah and Nathan.  Soup was great, Carlene.  Thanks to you and Mr. Dan.  Thanks to Donnie Poole for hosting and setting up the course.  Good to see so many folks from NGT, TBG, and SGPT.  Great shoot.  Thanks, everyone.  Thanks also for the donations to the NGT banquet raffle.  Keep knapping, John!
Dan and Molly Spier


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 23, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Probably a good thing, since Martinez would have surely woke up with a big ole head ache this morning, caused by the temporary I.Q. boost he would have gone thru from being around all those fine folks down at the Poole Plantation yesterday.



That's funny. I just couldn't motivate myself to get up drive 3.5 hrs to shoot and drive back home when I already knew what the outcome would be...Keep Dreamin Chase


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 23, 2012)

That's OK Martin....we had a GREAT time anyway. We were motivated to drive over 3 hrs coming down thru a bad storm, so we could be there to kick off the 2012 season of the SGTP! It was a great one to!! We are only as strong as our members are.......
I got a few pics to post and gotta go thru my pc not photobucket so bear with me!!!! I'm not gonna ID them all for now......except that one of BARRRRY MacDuggan stretching out there for a fine shot he made!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's a few more. I had a blast, sure glad Jeff is such a great driver!!!That storm coming and going was BAD!!!!! The numbers were down a bit, I'm sure mostly due to the weather, work and course bad freezer problems!!!!! Donnie and Dan set a great course (I lost 2 arrows!!!! 2...not 1 but 2!!!)The soup was great thanks to Ms. Carlene and thanks to George Pierce for those brownies!!!!! Dan set up a cool napping area, we didn't have a chance for the cane arrow lesson tho!!!!
Looking forward to next month already!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 23, 2012)

Them brownies did sit real good on top of that stew.
Fine dining all around.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 23, 2012)

Great pictures Tomi..I shore missed yall.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 23, 2012)

Missed seeing ya'll Martin. The drive back and forth in the rain, and
pea soup fog in the dark were not a picnic, for sure.

Had a great time, that I know.
Thanks Mr. Poole for letting us all use your property to have so much fun. Good course and I appreciate being able to come down and shoot it.
Good job too Donnie on the pictures. I enjoyed seeing them. 

Thanks Hatchett Dan and his better half for hosting the shoot and
providing lunch. That was some fine vegetable soup. 

Good pictures Tomi, thanks for getting them posted!

I had a real good time shooting with Barry D and Jimmie. Jimmie
bout out shot all of us. 

What a good time.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jan 23, 2012)

Good looking Rat Terrier in that first picture. Dave


----------



## dutchman (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like a big time! Sorry I missed it. Maybe next time...


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Tomi and Jeff for the great pictures.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks like you Folks had a great time.I hope to make one of these sometime.I miss the 3d shoots.RC


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Jan 24, 2012)

*sgtp*

Dave , her name is Trixe, she is a Jack Russel and our mascot. Thanks for the pix folks.


----------



## Tikki (Jan 25, 2012)

It was a great shoot with a lot of fellowship! It is so amazing how a group of people who haven't seen each other for several months can get together and have so much fun.


----------



## Tikki (Jan 25, 2012)

It was a challenging coarse!


----------



## Tikki (Jan 25, 2012)

Fun was had by all!


----------



## Tikki (Jan 25, 2012)

***


----------



## RogerB (Jan 25, 2012)

Was a fine shoot, good target setups.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 25, 2012)

Great photo's everyone and thanks for taking the time to take them and post them!!!! 

Gotta tell ya Scott, ya need not lose anymore weight. Why? Cause iffen I get my picture took beside you I'm gonna look fat.

A great time was had by all, no doubt.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 25, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Gotta tell ya Scott, ya need not lose anymore weight. Why? Cause iffen I get my picture took beside you I'm gonna look fat.



I know what you mean Al. I'm gonna quit wearing that red shirt, on account of it making my belly look big.


----------

